# Photos



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I would love to show the forum the progress on my frame off rebuild. I do not know how to post photos. Can anyone help me on this. I am an old guy with not much computer savy. Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There are a couple of ways. The easiest is to click on the paper clip at the top of reply window, then click the browse button on the left side of the pic download box, search for the pic on your computer and then download it. When the pic is downloaded and the name appears below, just close the pic downloader and hit the sumbit reply button. The pic will not show up until after you hit submit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree That works. Sometimes though if your picture files are too 'large' the site won't take them. It's not obvious that's what is happening, it just won't "work" right.

Another way is to get your photos stored on some web site or photo hosting service (like photobucket) so that you can 'link' to them, then enter the links in your posts.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I hate trying to downsize photos.....let's see if this one will load

"New Hoist"


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I will try to post some photos in the next few days.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I hate trying to downsize photos.....let's see if this one will load
> 
> "New Hoist"


OK, "threadjack" we need some details on the hoist. And nice garage too!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, did not intend to pirate the thread....I will start another on the new hoist and load more photo's if I can from the home PC. Real quick, it's a Mohawk unit, portable scissor, but it goes up to full height. Good access under the car (like an in-ground hydraulic) and excellent, untrestricted wheel/door/trim/body access (unlike a twin post or 4 post). expensive, though. But it's USA made and is a commercial unit. It's a Mohawk USL-6000...... Back to you, Orlog!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Dam Uncle Gee, thats bad arse!!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I hate trying to downsize photos.....let's see if this one will load
> 
> "New Hoist"


I want one! Whatkindisitwhere'dyougetithowdyalikeitsofar? huh? huh? 

Bear


----------

